# scharfe Kante beim Weichzeichner (Hintergrund unscharf, Objekt scharf)



## StehtimSchilf (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Forum

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem unscharf machen des Hintergrundes (Photoshop CS3). Viele Tuts kopieren die Bildebene, wenden einen Weichzeichner an, erstellen eine Maske, und stellen den Hintergrund mit Pinsel frei.

Das mag funktionieren, wenn das Objekt im Vordergrund sich nicht extrem im Kontrast zum Hintergrund unterscheidet. Habe ich aber eine weisse Blume vor grünem Hintergrund und wende dann "Weichzeichnen" dann habe ich keine scharfe Kante mehr an den Blütenrändern, weil diese beim Weichzeichnen eben nicht mehr scharf sind.

Lege ich eine Auswahl um die Blütenblätter, invertiere die Auswahl, weichzeichne den Hintergrund, dann stoppt das Weichzeichnen NICHT an der Auswahlkante, obwohl ich keine weiche Auswahlkante habe. Schnipple ich die Blütenblätter zuerst weg, und wende dann den Weichzeichner an, dann wird entlang der Auswahlkante "transparent weich gezeichnet".


Jemand eine Idee, wie ich alles jenseits einer Auswahl weichzeichnen kann?

cheerioh
SiS


----------



## chmee (16. Januar 2012)

Für einen "guten" Freistellungseffekt brauchst Du ja den Hintergrund hinter der Blume, denn dieser, wie Du bemerkt hast, ist wichtig für den Bereich nah an der Kante. Letztlich kann ich nur sagen, es ist gut, wenn man nen Fotoapparillo hat, mit ner lichtstarken Lisne vorne drauf, dann erspart man sich den Streß 

hast Du denn mein Kurztutorial zu disem Thema angeschaut?
http://www.tutorials.de/content/99-basics-02-portraiteffekt-mit-masken-erstellen.html

mfg chmee


----------



## StehtimSchilf (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo chmee

Danke für die prompte Rückmeldung. Dein Tutorial macht ja genau das was ich oben beschrieben habe. Resp. das Problem bleibt bestehen: Wenn ich "Blur" auf den Hintergrund anwende, dann wird nicht an der Auswahlkante/Maske gestoppt. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, dass die Effekte an den Kanten stoppen oder etwa nicht?

cheerioh
SiS


----------



## chmee (16. Januar 2012)

*editiert* Naja, der Weichzeichner nutzt logischerweise auch die Pixel, die Du als scharf in die zweite Ebene gelegt hast. Ein Tribut an fehlende Bildinformationen, jene die den Hintergrund beschreiben 


mfg chmee


----------



## PZI (14. Februar 2012)

Doch es gibt einen Trick: 

- Ebene duplizieren und "unscharf" nennen
- "unscharf"-Ebene mit dem Stempel retuschieren: und zwar immer die Aussenkante des Objekts in das Objkekt hineinstempeln, so dass das später freizustellende Objekt am gesamten Rand "abnimmt"
- "unscharf"-Ebene weichzeichnen (Tiefenschärfe abmildern)
- Auf Hintergrundebene gehen und Objekt freistellen (mit Ebenenmaske), anschl. die Hintergrundebene in eine normale Ebene umwandeln (Doppelklick auf den Ebenennamen in der Palette) und nach ganz oben in der Ebenenpalette schieben. 
Fertig

Durch die Stempelretusche kopierst Du Umgebungspixel in das einstige Objekt, so dass beim anschliessenden Weichzeichnen keine "Aura" ensteht.


----------



## PZI (14. Februar 2012)

Da ich nicht sicher bin, ob die Erklärung verstanden wurde, habe ich es jetzt mal angewandt: 

1. Bild = Original
2. Bild = Duplizierte Ebene "unscharf", erst gestempelt, dann weichgezeichnet
3. Freigestellte Version des Objekts über der Unscharf-Ebene


----------



## iAmRich (17. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute...
Hier mal ein Tip von mir für folgendes Problem:



> Schnipple ich die Blütenblätter zuerst weg, und wende dann den Weichzeichner an, dann wird entlang der Auswahlkante "transparent weich gezeichnet".



Wenn du den Filter "Weichzeichnungsfilter -> Tiefenschärfe abmildern" benutzt, hast du die "transparent weich gezeichnete" Fläche nicht mehr ...
Außerdem sieht der Filter, meiner Meinung nach, realistischer aus.
Der Nachteil: Der Tiefenschärfe abmildern benötigt mehr Rechnerleistung als z.B. Gaußscher Weichzeichner, was vor allem in der Kombination "Großes Bild" + "Schwacher Rechner" nicht gerade Spaß macht. Aber das Ergebnis ist meistens gar nicht mal so übel.

viele grüße Rich


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2012)

PZI hat die einzig logische Erklärung geliefert, man muß, um einigermaßen realistisch zu bleiben, den Hintergrund erweitern, damit die Unschärfe nahe der Kante auch vom Hintergrund (und nicht vom freizustellenden Motiv) bestimmt wird - wie in #2 und #4 beschrieben.

mfg chmee


----------

